# best sub £50 wax



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

can anyone recommend me a good wax for less than £50 thats a superb finish and top durability to use on my dark blue bmw!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

your going to get a million different opinions on this as everyone has a favourite. ive heard swissvax onyx is good though...


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Collinite:thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Megs 16 or FK1000P :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

My favourite sub £50 wax would be Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub but durability isnt amazing, but for me personally Ive had 3 months out of it which is plenty long enough for me... but I suppose with the money saved you could buy Red Mist too for top ups to pro long the life of it :thumb:
But everyone will most probably give you a different answer as some waxes work well for some and not well for others.

Im going to guess though most people would say Colli 915 :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

msb said:


> can anyone recommend me a good wax for less than £50 thats a superb finish and top durability to use on my dark blue bmw!


The wax on this has got to be the winner


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Avanti said:


> The wax on this has got to be the winner


AG HD by any chance?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Super finish and top durability under £50 :
Victoria Chaos ..super durability :thumb:
Victoria Concours .
And Raceglaze55 but need to put £15 .


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Onyx. For ease of use, just how special it feels, looks, and smell. I don't think it can be beaten. Durability obviosuly isn't it's strong point, I've still had just over a month from it so shows you cant' believe everything you read. It is fading slowly though but getting a top up tomorrow


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Megs 16 is hard to beat.


----------



## NCB (Apr 22, 2010)

AG HD Wax is good for its price lasts ages too easy to apply easy to buff...smells great... sweet stuff:thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

At the moment AG HD.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Ag hd


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Collinite 915 is lovely! I think its better then MEG 16 because #16 is harder to remove, and dust,og dirt attatches easyer on it.


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

The new autosmart wax is brilliant value for money IMO, only cost me £20


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dodo juice blue velvet, purple haze is my opinion.


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got to admit in my opinion I love onyx 
Easy on off looks good and durability 4 to 5 weeks is about right but putting another coat on is easy
I just put a coat of wax on now got rid of all my z8 field glaze etc because its just as easy to put a coat of wax


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Bbarnes said:


> The new autosmart wax is brilliant value for money IMO, only cost me £20


£20 only ! I want buy one but I can't found the website !


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

I first started using AG SRP but then got converted to Zymol!

But since being on this forum, seeing what all the people use on here there are loads of waxes etc to be had at a great price!

My wife has just ordered me a Dodo Juice Purple Haze kit from Monza. :thumb:

As previously said you will get loads of recommendations, but ultimately it's up to you.

Try various products see what you are happy with, you don't have to stick with one product!

Oh my Delta is very dark blue..


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> £20 only ! I want buy one but I can't found the website !


My rep has some


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Im using the Pro version of Dodo's Purple Haze at the minute, it's stunning on my Minis black paintwork, It's laying over the top of some EX-P LSP at the minute, and seems to be a fab combination. EX-P and DPHP together still come in at under £50


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

purple haze pro


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> AG HD by any chance?


Good guess but it is carpride tough wax £1 , and there is no reason that it is substandard to products costing 20* the price , durability is there, gloss/bling beading effect is there, ease of use is there :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Good guess but it is carpride tough wax £1 , and there is no reason that it is substandard to products costing 20* the price , durability is there, gloss/bling beading effect is there, ease of use is there :thumb:


I had a feeling it was that:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> I had a feeling it was that:thumb:


heh heh , as you know I have wax ranges that go from £1 to £50, that is far from the worst even though it is the cheapest or 2nd cheapest , one may have been 99p , but looking at submitted pics and having real experience of the product, I know it is up there with some £20+ products suggested to the OP :tumbleweed:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If it's a wax, with the typical tall beading characteristics when wet, then Bilt Hamber Auto-balm is out of the running, unless you want one product that does trim as well, and saving yourself £35 in the process.
Otherwise, the obvious answer is Collinite 915 (Marque D'Elegance) for durability.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

If you're considering RG 55 but it busts the budget, don't forget its less well known stablemate 42, which is within budget at £45


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Colli 476s. 
Nattys Blue
Vic Concours


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Autobrite Addiction 3 months plus durability,easy on great finish


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Avanti said:


> heh heh , as you know I have wax ranges that go from £1 to £50, that is far from the worst even though it is the cheapest or 2nd cheapest , one may have been 99p , but looking at submitted pics and having real experience of the product, I know it is up there with some £20+ products suggested to the OP :tumbleweed:


I found the AG wax in a local store that has a lot of AG products and it was 27 quid which I thought was a good price for it,I had a cheeky smell of it too:lol:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ross said:


> I found the AG wax in a local store that has a lot of AG products and it was 27 quid which I thought was a good price for it,I had a cheeky smell of it too:lol:


Am i missing something? :tumbleweed:

AG Aqua wax is around £11.95 and you get 2 MF towels with that.

Agree on the smell though. It is nice.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Olly1 said:


> Am i missing something? :tumbleweed:
> 
> AG Aqua wax is around £11.95 and you get 2 MF towels with that.
> 
> Agree on the smell though. It is nice.


I think Ross means the AG HD hard wax :thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I think Ross means the AG HD hard wax :thumb:


That makes a bit more sense. Had read the first page ans skipped to the end.

£27 is good buy for that.:thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Hm, loads of recommendations on price only? What about the amount you get for the money?


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

You get S##t loads of megs #16 in a tub. Last for quite a few years i`d say.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Valentines Road and Track is very good....


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

megs 16 gets infected with dirt and grime very easily, espeacially ona white car, gives it a dirty cloudiness, collinite that i have applied 3 weeeks ago is still clean and beading better


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Deniance said:


> megs 16 gets infected with dirt and grime very easily, espeacially ona white car, gives it a dirty cloudiness, collinite that i have applied 3 weeeks ago is still clean and beading better


I've never found that personally. Both are good and neither got any more dirty than the other in my experience


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Such a vague topic really as you'll always find people's opinions varying. 

But I have to say, from my experience and for value for money Collinite 476 or FK1000 are great. Great longevity and look good too, especially topped up with something like Red Mist. 

I'm a big fan of the Dodo Juice waxes as well so they'd get my vote too.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Colli 476s.
> Nattys Blue
> Vic Concours


I have both 476s and nattys blue atm, what i would like is somthing thats as good as both products, the durability of collinite with the superb depth and wetness of nattys, is this possible?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

msb said:


> I have both 476s and nattys blue atm, what i would like is somthing thats as good as both products, the durability of collinite with the superb depth and wetness of nattys, is this possible?


It is with raceglaze signature series :thumb:


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Colly 915 is superb.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Avanti said:


> It is with raceglaze signature series :thumb:


Thats not under £50 though!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

msb said:


> Thats not under £50 though!


RG42 is , we don't all drive Maybachs, so the ultimate top of the range is not always required :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The rg55 that everyone on here raves about is 65 quid so out of my price range, thats all im saying!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

msb said:


> The rg55 that everyone on here raves about is 65 quid so out of my price range, thats all im saying!


RG 42 is a very good 'boutique' wax imo:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=165299


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well... this thread inspired me to apply onyx to my car yesterday, instead of glasur. Left it on, in the sun for an hour and a half. Buffed off like it wasn't there, and the beading this evening in the rain is crazy, and the shine after cleaner fluid and onyx was great, it was mentioned yesterday parked outside a shop and i was asked what I use which is always nice


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Well... this thread inspired me to apply onyx to my car yesterday, instead of glasur. Left it on, in the sun for an hour and a half. Buffed off like it wasn't there, and the beading this evening in the rain is crazy, and the shine after cleaner fluid and onyx was great, it was mentioned yesterday parked outside a shop and i was asked what I use which is always nice


Top wax mate i love it


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

jimmyman said:


> Top wax mate i love it


Definately, I really like it which is why I sold pretty much all my waxes and kept this, glasur and megs #16 and nothing else. It made me even consider swapping a few bits for BOS if that adds to the durability


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Definately, I really like it which is why I sold pretty much all my waxes and kept this, glasur and megs #16 and nothing else. It made me even consider swapping a few bits for BOS if that adds to the durability


Oh yes I did the same mate just got bos and glasur and me onyx what is mad though mate is you put bos on yor car and its even more shiney as in wow


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

jimmyman said:


> Oh yes I did the same mate just got bos and glasur and me onxy what is mad though mate is you put bos on yor car and its even more shiney as in wow


Hmm, I have glasur already and I'm a big fan of it. Would BOS be worth selling onyx for?


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Hmm, I have glasur already and I'm a big fan of it. Would BOS be worth selling onyx for?


i like to use onyx as my every day wax and bos now and again would never sell my onyx mate though


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Im really loving Dodo Juice Hard Candy at the moment, but also love megs 16 for its durability


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

msb said:


> The rg55 that everyone on here raves about is 65 quid so out of my price range, thats all im saying!


Yes, I understand that, my reply did say raceglaze signature series, the 42 which is very good too, you can have some if you wish :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Or a sample pot of rg55 comes well within budget, could try a fair few and make a decision based on sample pots.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Or a sample pot of rg55 comes well within budget, could try a fair few and make a decision based on sample pots.


yes I forgot about sample pots :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

btw, sorry for the noob question but I've been considering getting a few sample pots myself but was unsure if they will do a whole car or just a couple of panels...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

killash said:


> btw, sorry for the noob question but I've been considering getting a few sample pots myself but was unsure if they will do a whole car or just a couple of panels...


You should always use very, very thin layers of any LSP so a sample pot is usually more than enough for a few cars. It's easy to get 10+ coats out of a hard wax from dodo juice for instance. Just depends on your technique and the car obviously


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

killash said:


> btw, sorry for the noob question but I've been considering getting a few sample pots myself but was unsure if they will do a whole car or just a couple of panels...


Not sure how many coats ull get out of the Raceglaze panel pots but as for the Dodo ones 6-10 coats out of a pot depending on car size is about right. Just remember to apply mega thin :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

killash said:


> awesome thanks for the info!


Oooh and make sure you try Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub, my favourite Dodo wax, very slick shine on any colour and the application is soooo easy and the smell :argie:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Oooh and make sure you try Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub, my favourite Dodo wax, very slick shine on any colour and the application is soooo easy and the smell :argie:


Yeah that's the best soft wax they do, except maybe the double wax. But for the core waxes it's my favourite!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah that's the best soft wax they do, except maybe the double wax. But for the core waxes it's my favourite!


Yeh Doublewax is amazing actually, hope were not going to make you spend out too much :lol:

Oooh and James, Ive tried out Glasur now very very impressed :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

megs #16 for good value for money, any dodojuice wax, collinite for uber durabilty.


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Raceglaze 55 is a fantastic wax and I would imagine 42 would be very nearly as good.
However, I saw Autobrite Addiction being used at the weekend and it gave a lovely finish for a wax that only costs £32 for a large pot.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You should get 30-35 coats from a full size pot of either Race Glaze Signature 42 or 55 on an average sized car. 
The sample pots will easily do 2 coats on a similar sized car -they are a fiver each.


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Colinite for me


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> Yeh Doublewax is amazing actually, hope were not going to make you spend out too much :lol:
> 
> Oooh and James, Ive tried out Glasur now very very impressed :thumb:


Actually you'll save me money as now I won't be wasting it on garbage now you've educated me :thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Harleys wax


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

lpoolck said:


> Harleys wax


And I got some left someone can buy to try. Very nice to use, doesn't last very long though. Great summer wax


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> And I got some left someone can buy to try. Very nice to use, doesn't last very long though. Great summer wax


Really? Put mine on sept before all the bad weather and 2 weeks ago when clayed me car it was still beading nearly as good as the day I put it on. Even use it on my wheels with great results, best results I've had in fact including poorboys. Strange you got such poor results.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what i use megs 16 for the durabilaty autosmart wax and autoglym hd if i want a quick easy wax.tryed the more exspensive wax and do be honest would not bother again had super natural rain forest rub etc and to be honest dissapointed yeah they smell good but would rather have something that lasted imo.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Collinite 476S - best for durability, better than many waxes far more than £50.

As the looks will come from the prep _before_ the wax, not from the wax itself, I would not get hung up on the "looks" provided by a wax - focus on the prep work (claying, cleansing, polishing) and treat the wax as a product to protect your hard work, and for protection, durability would be good hence the choice of 476S.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Autosmart WAX


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

The Colli 915 tub is effing huge! http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Collinite-Mar...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item51924b6606


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Naviwax dark - my favorite in this legue.


----------



## kay323 (Jun 18, 2009)

natty blue


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

i'd pick up a tub of SN from sales on here for about £50


----------



## Burns (Oct 9, 2007)

ipwn said:


> Autosmart WAX


I have just bought a pot of this when the van came into work. Worth a shot for £15.

I take it you like it?


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

Burns said:


> I have just bought a pot of this when the van came into work. Worth a shot for £15.
> 
> I take it you like it?


i think he means the new 4 into 1 wax


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

15 quid is that white plastic pot. That wax is awful.

YOu need the autosmart WAX 4in1 one. Its called like 25 quid.

somebodu translate the above, ive been up for like 24 hours.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

think im gonna give vics concours a go!


----------



## Burns (Oct 9, 2007)

ipwn said:


> 15 quid is that white plastic pot. That wax is awful.
> 
> YOu need the autosmart WAX 4in1 one. Its called like 25 quid.
> 
> somebodu translate the above, ive been up for like 24 hours.


No it is the 4in1. The guy does cash deals for us.

I got a pot of that Wax, 5L of G101, some Reglaze and an aplicator for 35 quid.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

done deal!


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

M16 and Colli 915 are still the best value for money


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I played around with onyx again this weekend. Can't believe how unbelievable it is to use. I left it in the sun on a test panel for 2 hours and it still came off without a fuss. It's not the best though for £50 for a good reason. It's gonna make me spend more to get BOS assuming it's as easy to use


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Onyx can surprise you sometimes... at first i wasn't that much impressed either, but last time i used nxt 2.0 and topped off with onyx: gave me a very wetlook finish.

Kinda hard to capture it in picture, but it gave me a very satisfying result


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Burns said:


> No it is the 4in1. The guy does cash deals for us.
> 
> I got a pot of that Wax, 5L of G101, some Reglaze and an aplicator for 35 quid.


I really like the new wax :thumb:

Hasn't seemed to had any of the big detailers giving it the thumbs up yet though... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

lpoolck said:


> Harlys wax


+1 - really good value, ease of use, shine and durability. Try it on top of 2 
coats of FK1000p... Wow!!!

Regards,
Steve


----------

